# Xclio??



## Jeff574 (Dec 2, 2008)

hey im looking at this case for my new rig, do any of you guys have one?? im going to be running SLI so i need good air flow..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't personally know anything about the Xclio, however what I can do is provide you with a few alternatives that I know are supposed to have great airflow, in case you don't go with the Xclio.

NZXT Tempest
Supposedly good air flow, was NZXT's answer to the Antec 900

Antec 900
Claimed by many to be the best gamer's case in a long time. It's a good 100 dollar case, but not very high quality. Get what you pay for.

Antec 1200
Tossed this one in because its actually a full tower like yours, where as the first 2 links are only mid towers.

There are some others that I know have good airflow but they are really getting away from the price of your provided link, so I'm not sure if budget will play in. The only thing to remember is that the cheaper cases are that way for a reason. But that doesn't mean you can't get a good case in the process. Sorry I couldn't provide you with more info on the Xclio, hopefully someone knows more about it.


----------



## DarkEgo (Dec 2, 2008)

The Centurion 590 is a nice case at a very nice price point.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the Antec 1200 and it is such a great case. Keeps my temps great. I just want an 120mm side panel fan since it doesnt come with one. Id like to have someone's Antec 900 or 1200 case fans if they replaced them with something different. 

Here is my case.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

If the Antec 900 and 1200 cost too much the Antec 300 is a nice case and has nice airflow (a friend of mine has one and i plan on getting one soon)


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 3, 2008)

nzxt-tempest
true
airflow
king!
ive got one really good case apart its not a top end enthusiast case its a midrange case with enthusiast features


----------



## Jeff574 (Dec 3, 2008)

hmmm do you think i will be able to fix 2 GTX 260's in the tempest??


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 3, 2008)

I can tell you off hand that that case you have picked out in the first post would be terrible for SLI if you want airflow because the HDD rack will block any intake fan you have. I had that same problem with my old case. If you want to see what I did to fix the problem look at the "best case mod ever" link in my sig.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the X-Clio A380+ (with the 300mm side fan!!!  ) and I absolutely love it. The only thing with it is, like Ozzman mentioned above, is that the HDD cage does kind of block airflow a little bit from the front fan.  Eventually I am going to dig the tin snips out and cut the little grill out that is between the back of the fan and the inside of the case. That blocks air way more than the hard drives. 

Plus, having lots of air moving over your drives is never a bad thing!


----------



## Jeff574 (Dec 3, 2008)

hmmm well the xclio is out then, i want maximum air flow... i might go tempest but i donno if a mid tower would fit both gtx260's..

**EDIT**
btw, nice case mod ozz


----------



## HTC (Dec 3, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> I have the X-Clio A380+ (with the 300mm side fan!!!  ) and I absolutely love it. *The only thing with it is, like Ozzman mentioned above, is that the HDD cage does kind of block airflow a little bit from the front fan.*  Eventually I am going to dig the tin snips out and cut the little grill out that is between the back of the fan and the inside of the case. That blocks air way more than the hard drives.
> 
> Plus, having lots of air moving over your drives is never a bad thing!



You're wrong, dude: the HDD cage is exactly where it's supposed to be. I have the Twin Engine (PDF file) case from ACase!

It cools down the HDDs better then any 3rd party HDD coolers and i should know because i had bought a couple of coolers for my HDDs and, a few months later i bought this case and ... WOW: 5 to 6º *less* temp with the front fan then with the hdd coolers, and the coolers had given me a few degrees already.

Check the temp of the HDD on this pic (right above the CPU fan RPM):







The *big* problem with this case is that, unless you remove the side panel, you won't be able to fit big coolers like True, Tuniq Tower and such. I got myself a Noctua NH-C12P to bypass that prob.


----------



## Jeff574 (Dec 3, 2008)

i seen this monster up...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

it looks nice and has good revies...

little more than i wanted to spend tho, i was hoping to stick around the 100 dollar mark but i am willing to go up to 150 bux if it means performance gains


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 3, 2008)

HTC said:


> You're wrong, dude: the HDD cage is exactly where it's supposed to be. I have the Twin Engine (PDF file) case from ACase!
> 
> It cools down the HDDs better then any 3rd party HDD coolers and i should know because i had bought a couple of coolers for my HDDs and, a few months later i bought this case and ... WOW: 5 to 6º *less* temp with the front fan then with the hdd coolers, and the coolers had given me a few degrees already.
> 
> ...



A proc on 15 degrees? Wow, that's either wicked liquid cooling or one heck of a cold room


----------



## HTC (Dec 3, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> A proc on 15 degrees? *Wow, that's either wicked liquid cooling or one heck of a cold room*



I don't have air conditioner and i'm using the cooler i mentioned: guess it's option number 2 ... 

Ran Linpack with this config and got 42º max (5 passes): that's 6º more then with prime95.

In the Summer, temps are quite a bit higher, though: around 25-28 on idle. Don't recall load temps: sorry


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, theoretically, any temperature achieved with air cooling can't be colder than the air temperature itself. Though possibly the heatpipes provide some extra punch as they are small phase changers.


----------



## HTC (Dec 3, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> *Well, theoretically, any temperature achieved with air cooling can't be colder than the air temperature itself.* Though possibly the heatpipes provide some extra punch as they are small phase changers.



Trust me: it ain't.

Back on topic, have you (the OP) checked out Lian Li cases? I keep hearing loads of good things about this brand of cases. Can't help you pick one though, since i'm unfamiliar with them myself


----------

